# COD United Offensive:  Train Bridge Glitch Ladder



## struct32 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm playing Call of Duty Deluxe Edition on a 1.83 Intel Mac Mini with 2gig.  COD runs beautifully, just the Dawnville mission glitch that was ported over.
*
Here's my problem:  When playing United Offensive mission "Train Bridge" I can successfully plant 2 of the 4 explosives on the bridge, but two of the ladders that would allow access to the additional charges, do not work.  Have you experienced this glitch with the ladders?*

Thanks, Scott


----------



## johnnypo (Apr 12, 2009)

I have the same problem.  I was able to jump onto the rail then jump to the lower level, then plant the additional explosives, but then I can not get back up the ladder as it seems to be blocked.  Any help is much appreciated....


----------



## ora (Apr 12, 2009)

How about a cheat? There is a fly mode by the look of it.

Look at the info at http://www.cheatscodesguides.com/pc-cheats/call-of-duty-united-offensive/ - i think you may be abel to add the sv cheats launch argument by holding option when launching the prog, should bring up a dialogue box. 

Then use the fly cheat, go to the bomb sites, set them and fly back.


----------

